# Uncensored Survival is this book worth buying?



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I just join the site and in my intro. was a video long story short it talks about this book and why I should buy it. Is it worth buying is what I want to know.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

there is only one book that is worth buying on this topic

the "SAS survival guide" (pocket edition is my fav)

there are far too many "survivalist" books that are just rubbish, then survivalist fiction is even worse....

invest the extra cash on your inch bag


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I goggled the book, it has pro's and con's. I say it is not worth buying, I did find a place you can down load the whole text for free.
As far as I am concerned prepping is nothing more than common since, you know your own finances so you know to what extent you can prep. You know your area and what it would take to survive.
Start with the basics and go from there.
We started with a few items that took maybe on shelf now we have one spare bedroom with shelving on all walls dedicated to prepping supply's only. 
Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## uncensoredsurvivalreview1 (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't see what the big fuss is all about. I've seen this around and thought I'd let you all know that he's giving his full course away for free.

All you have to do is cover the shipping which is $9.00 and you get everything. Pretty sweet deal;

The Time To Prepare Is Now
Michael Wilding


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

The above has been doing first post on several forums for the same thing. $9 for shipping? Really?


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

$9 shipping!! not even. You can down load it for free if you feel you must really have this Book. IMO it is just another in a long list of survival books that all say the same thing just worded differently.


----------



## uncensoredsurvivalreview1 (Aug 18, 2014)

@HuntingHawk What difference does it make if I've been doing first posts saying it's being given away for the $9 ? I understand people's point of view, but I'm just playing devils advocate here, I know there are some shady operators around, but I don't personally see where the scam is ? If he's taking your money and you get nothing in return then sure I can see that, however from what he;s saying you get a book and also all the digital material. I'm all for people researching solutions for themselves, that's great. If someone is willing to do the work for me and I have to pay a minimal cost to get it then in my opinion everyones a winner. I'm not trying to force anything on anyone, I don't care if you buy it or not, just pointing out some common sense.


----------



## uncensoredsurvivalreview1 (Aug 18, 2014)

@slewfoot Possibly, and you may very well be right, I've bought plenty of books from amazon that were more than $9, again each to their own and as I said if someone is willing to gather all of the info together for me then I'm happy to pay them for it. That's just my stance.


----------

